# All Cultures Should not be Welcome



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There is a reason any and all cultures should not be sought for immigration to the US. They are savage and barbaric by our standards. No wish to become part of the melting pot, only to advance their own culture.

Muslims Kidnap Christian Teen Girl And Sell Her As A Sex Slave To Muslim Man For $160 | Walid Shoebat

Promoting the importing of such values is not beneficial to citizens of this country. Trump is right. We need a wall and we need to be selective in who we want here. RINO's and Democrats want power of political donations and votes. They could care less about the lot in life of 95% plus of Americans. It is not racist, just self preservation. This goes on in Mexico and many other parts of the world too. More voters in this country need to pull their heads out of their butts. JMHO.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I go along with that. We tried to stop the christians. Doesn't work. Study Spanish.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I go along with that. We tried to stop the christians. Doesn't work. Study Spanish.


Perhaps the most ill fitting can bunk with you @Jammer Six.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

These United States are a western European Judeo-Christian culture. We can argue all day about whether other cultures (Buddhist, Shinto, muslim) are better or worse than we are. But that does not change the fact These United States are Western European Judeo-Christian and many other cultures are incompatible with ours. If we do not maintain our roots, we are committing cultural suicide.

Some, like Jammer 6, would whine that we should commit cultural suicide. But those same whiners who would be the first to complain (at least for a short time until the muslims chopped off their heads) when the muslims started throwing gays and lesbians off rooftops just for existing.

But, then again, I am not very "enlightened".


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Diversity is perversity


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Diversity is the future. You'll be there, if you're lucky. Your children need to speak more than one language, the job market is already heavily tilted against people who only speak English.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inor said:


> These United States are a western European Judeo-Christian culture. We can argue all day about whether other cultures (Buddhist, Shinto, muslim) are better or worse than we are. But that does not change the fact These United States are Western European Judeo-Christian and many other cultures are incompatible with ours. If we do not maintain our roots, we are committing cultural suicide.
> 
> Some, like Jammer 6, would whine that we should commit cultural suicide. But those same whiners who would be the first to complain (at least for a short time until the muslims chopped off their heads) when the muslims started throwing gays and lesbians off rooftops just for existing.
> 
> But, then again, I am not very "enlightened".


I am enlightened, and know that you speak the truth Inor. I also know that if Jammer6 is fortunate to live long enough, he to will know the truth .... right before his untimely death.

January 13, 2018
Watchman


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This is the way it was and the way it NEEDS to be!


Theodore Roosevelt > Quotes > Quotable Quote
Theodore Roosevelt
“In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the person's becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American...There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn't an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag... We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language... and we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.”


― Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> This is the way it was and the way it NEEDS to be!
> 
> Theodore Roosevelt > Quotes > Quotable Quote
> Theodore Roosevelt
> ...


Nail right on the head. 
If people want to come here to be Americans then they need to change to the American way of life, not expect America to bend to theirs. And we need to limit how many people from what countries we take. PC or not, there are shithole countries and if the only people we get are From these shitholes that's exactly what America will become.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Diversity is the future. You'll be there, if you're lucky. Your children need to speak more than one language, the job market is already heavily tilted against people who only speak English.


I call bullshit. You don't know what you are talking about. Airline pilots, air traffic controllers, and tower personel all converse in english. Maritime pilots and harbor control personel all converse in english. The language used in maritime bridge to bridge communications is english. English IS the universal language used around the world when critical communication is necessary. Only in America where we allow virtually unlimited illegal immigration is spanish catching on. All around the world English is the language of educated professionals.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Only the best, brightest and most upstanding are allowed to leave their home country and come to the USA. HA....HA! They dump their trash to us.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I call bullshit. You don't know what you are talking about. Airline pilots, air traffic controllers, and tower personel all converse in english. Maritime pilots and harbor control personel all converse in english. The language used in maritime bridge to bridge communications is english. English IS the universal language used around the world when critical communication is necessary. Only in America where we allow virtually unlimited illegal immigration is spanish catching on. All around the world English is the language of educated professionals.


Chiefster23 is correct!

Every shit hole country I ferried airplanes to in the Caribbean area had towers and approach control

communication in ENGLISH.

All the weather maps were in ENGLISH, all flight plans were in ENGLISH.

Everybody in the FBO's spoke ENGLISH.

Every hotel, motel worker I laid over in spoke ENGLISH,

The trash south of the border have trashed classical Spanish, just like the O'thiggers have trashed English with Ebonics.

Both are gutter languages spoken by gutter level people.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In order for this once GREATEST REPUBLIC EVER to flourish and return to her GREATNESS;

Not 1 immigrant from another country (shit hole or not) to enter the US for 10 years

EVERY non English speaking ******* illegal, EVERY non-citizen Visa holder, EVERY non-citizen in prison, EVERY non-citizen muslime, EVERY FREAKIN NON-CITIZEN deported faster than a .224 Weatherby Magnum

Reduce the WELFARE GIVE AWAYS by 50% in 2018 and another 50% in 2019, then another 50% in 2020. Then and only then will US Citizens with low skills, begin to do jobs that illegals were doing.

Stop the Federal Govt from giving Billions to shit hole countries and reduce taxes to working citizens by the same amount essentially allowing said working citizens to keep the money THEY earn instead of the govt giving it to shit hole countries.

Build the wall on the southern US border.

What is this called?

A GOOD START!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Slippy, you are my hero!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The problem with Americans who were actually born in the United States is that you are not having enough babies, so get to work, you know what you have to do!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TG said:


> The problem with Americans who were actually born in the United States is that you are not having enough babies, so get to work, you know what you have to do!


Give that lady a glass of wine. Vashe Zdorvie!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> In order for this once GREATEST REPUBLIC EVER to flourish and return to her GREATNESS;
> 
> Not 1 immigrant from another country (shit hole or not) to enter the US for 10 years
> 
> ...


That ^^^ needs to be repeated. Everywhere. Loudly. Often.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

There's the way everyone thinks it's going to be, there's the millions of ways everyone wants it to be, and there's the way it's going to be.

The way it's going to be will get easier the more Spanish you know.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Where to start. 

Slaves and Sex slaves still exist in the world and in the US, slave owners belong to many religions or none. Most US slave owners have historically been christian. 

Most Muslims who came to America did so in chains as slaves and have never owned a slave. In what is now the US it is the Christians that have owned Muslim slaves.

As to sex - slave owners have a long history of using their slaves for sex - very common for US slave owners to have sex with their slaves thus the African Americans of today many of who have DNA as high as 60% from Europe . 


It is and always was terrible for someone to be made a slave but there is nothing in a culture or religion that makes it more or less likely. Read your bible and study history - Jews, muslims, christians all have been slave owners. Folks from lots of different countries/ tribes have been both slave and slave owner. 

Hate the modern slaver for being a slaver but do not condemn an entire religion you come off as looking like a racist and an uneducated person.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

You 2 guys are a trip!
Jammer; I guess it’s good to know spanish if you’re a contractor and employ illegals instead of citizens.
RJAMES; what are you talking about? Who said anything about slaves or sex slaves?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The US went down hill when the dirty Irish with their lazy drunken ways were let in. Many of the Irish couldn't speak English when they came and of course most could not read any language as they were illiterate . and of course most worship the devil in Rome being Catholics. 

Harsh sentiments? Accurate as to how many felt when the Irish came and kept coming to the US. 

Sounds alot like the racist of today. 

Good and bad people come from every country, religion, ethnicity that there is . We are all human capable of being a Hitler or a saint. 


Do What Dr King talked about Judge a person based on there actions and there actions alone . Judge a person not on the color of their skin but on their character .


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> You 2 guys are a trip!
> Jammer; I guess it's good to know spanish if you're a contractor and employ illegals instead of citizens.
> RJAMES; what are you talking about? Who said anything about slaves or sex slaves?


The OP posted an article about a muslim who had a christian girl as a sex slave. The original post was about the barbarians that we have to keep out . Please try and keep up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> The US went down hill when the dirty Irish with their lazy drunken ways were let in. Many of the Irish couldn't speak English when they came and of course most could not read any language as they were illiterate . and of course most worship the devil in Rome being Catholics.
> 
> Harsh sentiments? Accurate as to how many felt when the Irish came and kept coming to the US.
> 
> ...


Uh, you didn't listen to the podcast, did you? I mentioned the Irish.

The Irish came in two flavors, green and orange. Not all work Catholics.

They spoke English, but who could tell? :vs_laugh:

What they did share was the common understanding of the ethics, morals and principles of our nation at that time, and the "laws of nature and nature's God" was not foreign to them. This is why they assimilated, even though they were treated poorly. This is not the same for people from other regions of the world.

MLK was speaking not of people from other nations. He was speaking specifically about race relations in this country. That was fair enough, as the black folks were no strangers to the ethics, morals and principles to which I referred, above. Furthermore, the reason this could even be considered a race thing is because "common law" and all that came with it was unique to the British Empire. Even so, Christianity was rooted in the other European nations, and it is the teachings of Christianity that is at the foundation of our understanding of ethics, morals and principles.

Is that to say that people from places where opposing ideologies can't assimilate? No, not necessarily, but it won't happen when our nation takes in some many that they feel no need to assimilate. As a matter of fact, such an immigration policy only gives the countering ideology a foothold in the invaded country.

This is simple sociology and historical fact. As a matter of fact, we are seeing this happen in our own country, today.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Jammer6, rjames,. Osc, and the rest of you:

Thank you for your opinions. Here is a piece of rope. All of you may now go piss up it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Jammer6, rjames,. Osc, and the rest of you:
> 
> Thank you for your opinions. Here is a piece of rope. All of you may now go piss up it.


Now, these types of discussions would be boring if there were no opposing views.

I was not happy when Colmes left the Hannity and Colmes Show. I was sad when Alan Colmes died.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Nail right on the head.
> If people want to come here to be Americans then they need to change to the American way of life, not expect America to bend to theirs. And we need to limit how many people from what countries we take. PC or not, there are shithole countries and if the only people we get are From these shitholes that's exactly what America will become.


AND you don't get a Fokking Dime, from We The People! 
Learn to go on the Venezuelan Diet, if your that hungry.
If you can't find a job, get your own housing, learn the language, your OUT!
Just the way it was during the Mass immigration of the early 1900's.
AND Border Health screenings BEFORE you bring your 3rd world diseases in with you. Did you know that the Border People lifted your lips and inspected the color of your Gums, to determine your health worthiness during that period?

Best yet, when these points are implemented, 90% of these people won't want to come here.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

You can not come here , arm up , hit the Prayer Rug with a Video Camera on then go out and Kill us ... Those days are ending .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> There's the way everyone thinks it's going to be, there's the millions of ways everyone wants it to be, and there's the way it's going to be.
> 
> The way it's going to be will get easier the more Spanish you know.


Bull-Shit!^^^^^^^^^

Jammer, you are more than welcome to take your sorry ass down to any one of the shit hole countries to the south of us that speak mexican or any variation there of.

If you want to speak real Spanish. Spain is the place to go.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lies, Lies and More Lies!

Most slavery is and has been done in areas of Africa, India, China and The Middle East by non believers and islamists. The American Indians did a damn good job of slavery too.

Condemn islam for being a Geo-Political Ideology of World Domination made up generally of two groups; one group wants to convert infidels and the other group wants to kill or enslave infidels.

The group that wants to convert fund the group of islamists that want to kill/enslave.

I condemn every single muslime and pray that every muslime finds their savior in Jesus Christ as well.



RJAMES said:


> Where to start.
> 
> Slaves and Sex slaves still exist in the world and in the US, slave owners belong to many religions or none. Most US slave owners have historically been christian.
> 
> ...


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Denton said:


> U
> Even so, Christianity was rooted in the other European nations, and it is the teachings of Christianity that is at the foundation of our understanding of ethics, morals and principles.


Your ignorance about the foundations of Christianity is outstanding.

Jesus was a Jew and lived in the middle east not Europe. Three of the seven largest religions, that share a lot of believes, prophets and sacred text come form there - not Europe. None of the sacred text that are part of the Bible come from Europe.

As to listening to your blabber on a pod cast -NO . You may know something about prepping but nothing about religion, economics, world history or science.

You contradict yourself you say you wanted to get more people to use the site then post racist , bigoted , scientifically wrong information . I would label it propaganda but you have to be aware of what is correct / true and how you are twisting the truth to put out propaganda.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Read this article about some fine Americans and tell me again why I should worry about some foreigners coming to the US? Religious Crazy listening to other uneducated religious crazies. Give me a Muslim - not a terrorist but a regular normal Muslim of which there are millions rather than one of these crazies.

4-Year-Old 'Bride' Sexually Abused by Polygamists: Police | Time


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Proof you should move to Afghanistan ASAP.



RJAMES said:


> Read this article about some fine Americans and tell me again why I should worry about some foreigners coming to the US? Religious Crazy listening to other uneducated religious crazies. Give me a Muslim - not a terrorist but a regular normal Muslim of which there are millions rather than one of these crazies.
> 
> 4-Year-Old 'Bride' Sexually Abused by Polygamists: Police | Time


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Glove thrown ,Could some of you (Boys) fellow posters post up some savagery performed on Americans (In America) by Turd Worlders and practitioners of the Religion of peace ?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm not religious, I think most all organized religions are corrupt and were formed by con men looking to leech of and control others.
I feel the same way about leftist and socialist scum suckers that want to import a bunch of people that have no inclination to become Americans. You can hide behind your self righteous lies and propaganda all you want, but they are still lies, and those of you spreading that propaganda are liars. You lied about moving to Canada, you lied about how you have this nation's best interest at heart. You lie about diversity, and you lie about accepting other's opinions and rights to free speech. You are everything you claim us to be. Your opinion holds no credibility with me, as I'm sure the feeling is mutual. I've said before you are here for the purpose of causing trouble. Some of you may have interesting input concerning homesteading and prepping, but when you begin politics and religion, your statements contain more bullshit than the fields you fertilize.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Your ignorance about the foundations of Christianity is outstanding.
> 
> Jesus was a Jew and lived in the middle east not Europe. Three of the seven largest religions, that share a lot of believes, prophets and sacred text come form there - not Europe. None of the sacred text that are part of the Bible come from Europe.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to say you are ignorant, James; I'll let your writing bear out the evidence. I'm going to say your reading comprehension is horrible.
Let's pretend this posting of yours is due to not comprehending what I wrote.


> As to listening to your blabber on a pod cast -NO . You may know something about prepping but nothing about religion, economics, world history or science.


OK. That was just plain idiotic. Put up or shut up.


> You contradict yourself you say you wanted to get more people to use the site then post racist , bigoted , scientifically wrong information . I would label it propaganda but you have to be aware of what is correct / true and how you are twisting the truth to put out propaganda.


As usual, liberals use those terms when they have nothing else to offer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Read this article about some fine Americans and tell me again why I should worry about some foreigners coming to the US? Religious Crazy listening to other uneducated religious crazies. Give me a Muslim - not a terrorist but a regular normal Muslim of which there are millions rather than one of these crazies.
> 
> 4-Year-Old 'Bride' Sexually Abused by Polygamists: Police | Time


Not too bright, are you? In this country, this is not allowed.

So, what do we do? Import more problems
https://www.pri.org/stories/2017-03-17/child-brides-are-little-known-problem-america-today

Who was Muhammad's bride, and how old was she? Through the hadiths, who are we taught that Muslims are to emulate?

Talk about ignorant, James. You accuse me, but you show your ignorance.

By the way, want to go head to head on the history of this nation and the thoughts of the founders and from where their ideas are derived? Without the use of the Google, by the way. Just from what we know. I imagine I have forgotten more than you have learned as I spent more than a decade intentionally pursuing this particular knowledge.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, RJAMES, what we are discussing falls under history, religion and sociology. Three things with which I am vaguely familiar. You mentioned science. As that covers a lot, including the field in which I work, it means nothing to me that you tossed out that word. Rather than trying to attack, why don't you try and have a rational debate. I understand you feel intimidated because you are outnumbered, here, but focus.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I wasn't going to ..... but decided I should make a stand. As I have noted here on many occasions, I have long been able to identify horseshit, bullshit, dumbasses, jackasses, and idiots. With my specialty being able to identify the difference between all of them.

RJAMES, you Sir have managed to develop a worldview that entails every single one of them and ends up being a simple, yet big pile of pig shit.



RJAMES said:


> Where to start.
> 
> Slaves and Sex slaves still exist in the world and in the US, slave owners belong to many religions or none. Most US slave owners have historically been christian.
> 
> ...





RJAMES said:


> Your ignorance about the foundations of Christianity is outstanding.
> 
> Jesus was a Jew and lived in the middle east not Europe. Three of the seven largest religions, that share a lot of believes, prophets and sacred text come form there - not Europe. None of the sacred text that are part of the Bible come from Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> The US went down hill when the dirty Irish with their lazy drunken ways were let in. Many of the Irish couldn't speak English when they came and of course most could not read any language as they were illiterate . and of course most worship the devil in Rome being Catholics.
> 
> Harsh sentiments? Accurate as to how many felt when the Irish came and kept coming to the US.
> 
> ...


You are quite the character ...but let me just "ax you a question."

what part of what you said am I to believe.....either those Dirty Irish came over here, polluting the population and worshiping the devil.....or the part about not judging a person except by their action and character.

You see I don't take advice from two kinds of people out there......People who are racists.....and Asians.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nb...hio-state-university-car-knife-attack-n689076

Rape victims still blamed for sexual violence in Somalia | The Independent

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_New_York_City_truck_attack

A few random items that I would think should give pause to importing those whom feel at ease with such acts as a cultural norm.


----------

